# Relative killings



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It just seems odd to me that 200,000+ people can be killed by Assad in Syria, 200,000+ Kurds are killed between Turkey and Iraq some by Pres. Urduan and 100,000+ in Yemen by the Saudis. And yet one Saudi journalist gets killed in Turkey and it's hot news for weeks.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That is a very simplistic view Ray, although largely accurate.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sure there are many more atrocities and annihilations usually carried out in the name of some mythical being. Like the Rahinjas (spelling) and half of Africa.
These are hot news for a short time but quickly brushed aside when some celeb hits the headlines. 
It seems we accept vast slaughter in some cases but get all fired up by one.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's because it's remote I suppose Ray, bring it home and there would be a lot more interest, until the next Strictly revelation of course.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that we have a self protective instinct to cut off over mass murders. A, sort of, "that couldn't be me" attitude. When it is one person, and a journalist at that, the media can identify with it and so the machine kicks into action.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just watched the last one of three programs about the Assad regime. Seems he (and Putin) are responsible for half a million deaths. Just hope they get their just deserts publicly.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

ray you are right but that's how the media seem to work

think its the media picking on something rather than the normal b----t

they never spend om much energy on things like corrupt directors of big companies

and huge wastage of government funds 

barry


----------

